# We lost our Takoda



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

One week ago today we put our beautiful Takoda to rest. He was diagnosed with T cell lymphoma almost 2 years ago. 
After visiting kstate animal clinic and with agonizing thought we decided to let him fight the cancer on his own. What a mighty fighter he was. So very hard to say goodbye. We are blessed to have our 9 month old Jax to help take the edge off but the world does seem less colorful without my buddy. 
My heart goes out to all who have lost their golden friends and my best wishes go to all of those going through the awful rollercoaster of fighting cancer with their beautiful friends. The love they give us is one the best things this world has to offer. Rest well Takoda - you will never know how much I loved you!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

kansas gold said:


> One week ago today we put our beautiful Takoda to rest. He was diagnosed with T cell lymphoma almost 2 years ago.
> After visiting kstate animal clinic and with agonizing thought we decided to let him fight the cancer on his own. What a mighty fighter he was. So very hard to say goodbye. We are blessed to have our 9 month old Jax to help take the edge off but the world does seem less colorful without my buddy.
> My heart goes out to all who have lost their golden friends and my best wishes go to all of those going through the awful rollercoaster of fighting cancer with their beautiful friends. The love they give us is one the best things this world has to offer. Rest well Takoda - you will never know how much I loved you!
> View attachment 710777


Very sorry to hear about Takoda's passing. Cancer sucks. Lost my amazing Axl 5 months ago to hemangio.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

alphadude said:


> Very sorry to hear about Takoda's passing. Cancer sucks. Lost my amazing Axl 5 months ago to hemangio.


I followed your thread. He was quite the athlete and I know you miss him!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Takoda.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I, too, lost one of my boys to a T-cell lymphoma. Takoda was a gorgeous boy....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Godspeed to Takoda as he waits for you. I'm sure he leaves a well worn path of magical memories that can never be replaced. Feel better soon. Prayers for his pack.

dlm ny country


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your precious Takoda....what a handsome boy he was....RIP buddy....run, pain free now.....so sorry...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your beautiful, courageous boy. I am sure he knew very well how much you loved him and then some. 

Saying goodbye to these precious souls is one of the most difficult things we ever have to do. Know that my heart breaks with yours at this difficult time.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I loss my German Shorthair mix to Lymphoma in 2001. I really wish cancer would leave our goldens alone!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your beloved boy. I suspect Takoda did know how much you loved him, I just think they know. I'm so sorry for your heartache.


----------



## ToddenRGoad (Aug 2, 2017)

did you guys happen to get Takoda from GRRR in Denver by chance? I had to give up my boy Takoda in 2010 due to housing issues and would love to know he got into a loving home like yours.
Thanks, Todd Goad
[email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Takoda


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry to say we did not get him there- would have loved to have him. I can tell you loved him and Iam hopeful he found a loving home- how can you not love a golden?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Takoda*

I am so sorry about Takoda. I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
I am sure my Smooch and Snobear are watching over him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442


----------

